# Ghrp-6



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

I just been sent 3 bottles of GHRP-6 for free from the place I get my HGH from. Anyone no what I should do with it? Is it even worth running the 3 bottles at all?


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2018)

It was free. Tells you something.


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> It was free. Tells you something.



It was free because of something I did for them they through it in with an order of MT2 and HGH


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> It was free because of something I did for them they through it in with an order of MT2 and HGH



I understood that before I posted 

you wont find many peptide fans here. Save it and run it another time. If it's effective the effect will be muted from the tren!


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> I understood that before I posted
> 
> you wont find many peptide fans here. Save it and run it another time. If it's effective the effect will be muted from the tren!



Would you say the same for hgh? Would you say i wasting that too?


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 7, 2018)

If you’re looking for a big appetite, run it. I used ghrp-6 once and was hungry all the time. And if I didn’t get in a post work out meal with simple sugars soon after my work out i’d start to go hypo.


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> If you’re looking for a big appetite, run it. I used ghrp-6 once and was hungry all the time. And if I didn’t get in a post work out meal with simple sugars soon after my work out i’d start to go hypo.



I dont want anything to make me hungry thats for sure. I will keep it in the arsenal for future, thanks


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Would you say the same for hgh? Would you say i wasting that too?



No. the effects of high are not acute. It should be run as long as possible off cycle and on cycle; no matter what the cycle is.


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> No. the effects of high are not acute. It should be run as long as possible off cycle and on cycle; no matter what the cycle is.



12 months in September, no intention of stopping


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 7, 2018)

"Oh, I got a pack of dog poop...should I inject it right away?"

"Yes, you got it....inject that shit right now...what are you waiting for?"

hmmmmmmmmm...you can take your time dear....:32 (20):


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> "Oh, I got a pack of dog poop...should I inject it right away?"
> 
> "Yes, you got it....inject that shit right now...what are you waiting for?"
> 
> hmmmmmmmmm...you can take your time dear....:32 (20):



I never heard of it jenn thats why i asked what i should do with it, if you say put it in the trash its total crap then i would put it in there. I never asked for it they just sent it me


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 7, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> I never heard of it jenn thats why i asked what i should do with it, if you say put it in the trash its total crap then i would put it in there. I never asked for it they just sent it me



It's all good lol

I was joking and making fun over Jin's response ......:32 (18)::32 (20):

Laughing is good therapy.....:32 (17):


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> It's all good lol
> 
> I was joking and making fun over Jin's response ......:32 (18)::32 (20):
> 
> Laughing is good therapy.....:32 (17):



Jin has been picking on me since day 1 Jenn, on more than one occasion I have cried myself to sleep due to his comments


----------



## snake (Jun 7, 2018)

I wouldn't bother but it's not going to effect you one way or the other if you do it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2018)

Save it for a bulk. At best it's gonna increase your appetite. So now ain't the time for that.


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Save it for a bulk. At best it's gonna increase your appetite. So now ain't the time for that.



I can pretty much eat 24 hours a day if needed i always hungry dont think i would need it to be honest.


----------



## Mr P (Jun 7, 2018)

I have been using prescribed peptides they are worthless, I guess hrt clinics out there will sell you anything for a quick buck, don't bother unless for appetite, just the only thing that will work.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> I can pretty much eat 24 hours a day if needed i always hungry dont think i would need it to be honest.



You sound like me.


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 12, 2018)

U can use em with something. I mean like cjc or s4


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> U can use em with something. I mean like cjc or s4



I hope you get ran over by a truck


----------

